# Girls with large eyes shouldn't wear what?



## blazeno.8 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, so I recently got a some CC (not here on Specktra) that because my eyes appear to be large, I shouldn't wear dark eyeliner on my bottom lid because it will just emphasize it even more.
There's something wrong with that?  I love the fact that my eyes are large.  I even like that "doll" kind of look.
Have you guys ever heard anything like this?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2008)

no. That's...ridiculous.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

Stupid is more like it. LOL


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well she's someone whose work I really respect, and I respect most of her cc, but this one seemed off to me.  I don't know if she was trying to say this or something else.  Maybe instead of writing "on the large side" she meant to write "larger on the sides" meaning it would emphasize unevenness?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't even...no...just no. 
There's a girl on LJ who does fantastic makeup; her blending is spot on, but someone told her not to wear liner because she has 'fatty eye lids' (hooded eyes) and honestly, the advice was traditional 'beauty speak' but it was bad advice, because the girl's liner was always so precise and it really brought  her eyes out.

Sometimes, advice is well meaning but bad. I think this is the case here.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 16, 2008)

I like to line my big ol' eyeballs, and I like how yours look. so there.


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?_

 
LOL

That's dead on.


----------



## drenewt (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?_

 
That's exactly what I was told. I have large eyes and LOVE wearing liner on the bottom. Sometimes when I do girl's eyes that are small I put more shimmer on the bottom to open them up. I think dark liner closes them up.


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

Black eyeliner can go either way personally, but I think it'd probably best define your eyes.

I think that's kind of... weird for her to say. Everybody has their own opinions, but I love wide, large eyes. They're very exotic and are a unique feature to play up. If you're comfortable with the "largeness" (and I mean obviously you are), stick with it. You can still respect her very much as an artist without necessarily following through with her advice.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hm, well thanks guys.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drenewt* 

 
_That's exactly what I was told. I have large eyes and LOVE wearing liner on the bottom. Sometimes when I do girl's eyes that are small I put more shimmer on the bottom to open them up. I think dark liner closes them up._

 

so true..my eyes are small and almond shaped ..and try to stay away from applying liner to both top and bottom (since it will make my eyes appear smaller)...but most of time I apply it only to the top..or none at all.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 16, 2008)

No...

I dont agree with that at all...
that doesnt even make sense to me so its kind of hard to respond

There are a lot of stereotypes surrounding makeup, example: blue eyed girls shouldnt wear blue eyeshadow. I have blue eyes and blue eyeshadow is my color of choice, but I always hear that stereotype floating around, even one of the MA's at my own counter with blue eyes says she always hears that, but shes still a fiend for the blues. For what works for you, makeup stereotypes are all over the place, but thats all they are... they arent real, whatever works for you is what you should do


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 16, 2008)

Lining your eyes all around def makes them smaller.  Some times I notice when I do it different ways my eyes do look a little different/buggy but I think that's just depending on how I follow the shape of the eye around the bottom and the thickness all around.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?_

 
This is exactly what I was going to say. My best friend has tiny eyes and she can't stand her eyes lined with dark liner because it makes them appear smaller. 

I think the advice you were given is....off a bit.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?_

 
Which is why I rarely wear dark eye liner on my upper lids.


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have small eyes so i usally tightline my top lid and use a light color on the bottom but i think the larger your eyes the more leway you have when it comes to eyeliner.......but that just my opinon......in the end you really just HAVE to do YOU!!!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

No, a light shade would make ur eyes look bigger.

Whoever said it is prob just jealous u have big, pretty eyes.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 18, 2008)

I have seen your features and they are so gorgeous.   You have the face of a Goddess.  Please, wear your eyeliner any way you want and let them eat their heart out.


----------



## ktb8293 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?_

 
thats what ppl always tell me -- and I have small eyes compared to the rest of my features - I think it makes them look more defined, bigger, beautiful.

JUST do what makes you feel good/attractive.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just wondering why is this in the WOC section? Not trying to be catty... just wondering if it was a stereotype that darker girls have larger eyes. LOLZ

anyway, like eveyone else said, it's up to you and what look you're going for. I've read that girls with full lips shouldn't wear bright, shimmery, or glossy lip color but that hasn't stopped me!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 3, 2008)

Every MA that I've ever let touch my face has put black eyeliner right on my waterline, so I dunno what that misinformed comment was all about. Even a Nars MA put in on both lower and up waterlines...

I must admit I was nervous about trying to rim my whole eye, but I did it the other day and got compliments on my eyes all day long. Considering I only had black liner and mascara on my eyes that was a big deal for me.


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, I read that somewhere earlier today. It really doesn't make any sense to me, and to be honest, a lot of so-called makeup tips sound so old fashioned to me. lol

I have big, bright eyes and I usually line my lower lash line. My eyelashes are short, so I think my eyes look like they're missing something if they're not lined. But if you're trying to achieve a certain look, I say go for it!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jul 5, 2008)

I couldn't disagree more I think big eyes look BETTER lined as it defines them more, big eyes are so attractive why play them down?


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 5, 2008)

I always thought it was the complete opposite! I mean, think back to the optical illusions you've probably seen as a child. There's a black box, and then a white box next to it. They're the same size, but the black one looks smaller. I think that can be applied to makeup...rimming your eyes with black eyeliner looks more intense, making the eyes look more defined (but a little smaller). 

Besides, what's so wrong about large eyes? I would kill for large eyes!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 6, 2008)

I love wearing liner on my eyes, because my my eyes are really almond shaped, so when flick my liner just so, I look asian. And then I get a lot of confused looks. But still. I don't wear liner on the bottom because I haven't found liner that can stand up to my watery eyes [which means I cant tight line either, which sucks, because it makes my lash bed look fuller]. Either way, black liner kicks ass because it makes your eyes look better, small, big, invisible; it owns all.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry, damn computer posted this like 8 billion times. original post above.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry - damn computer posted this...okay, prolly 8 billion and 1 times.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_no that's not true, in fact isn't black eyeliner meant to give the illusion that eyes are smaller and white eyeliner gives the illusion of eyes to look bigger?_

 
YUP.


----------



## oooshesbad (Jul 7, 2008)

Line them eyes and gwan girl...it will look just fine.


----------



## frocher (Jul 7, 2008)

.......


----------

